

Five Fundamental Flaws of The iPad - michaelmayer
http://blog.appboy.com/2010/01/five-fundamental-flaws-of-the-ipad/
The day the whole tech community was waiting for finally arrived yesterday, and it became clear within minutes that the hype exceeded the reality. The famous Apple iPad was born and its announcement led to the immediate crash of almost all tech sites and blogs, not to mention Twitter completely buckling under the pressure of 170,000 iPad tweets per hour.
======
wrs
"...if the iPad is supposed to replace my netbook or laptop..."

Mmmmnope.

